# What other fish can i add?



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

Currently i have two clownfish, one lawnmower blenny, a foxface rabbitfish, longnose butterflyfish, raccoon butterflyfish, two sea stars and a longspine urchin. My tank is 80 gallons, fowlr setup. The longnose and rabbitfish are pretty large, the rest are small, what else can i add to this tank, I would love to add a antennata lionfish would that work with what I have?


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

depending on the species of clownfish, an antennata lion would be compatable, but be warned that your bioload is pretty large for an 80 gallon tank.


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

Well invertebrates don't count towards bioload do they? Are you saying my bioload is big now or with the antennata it would be?


----------

